

I'm thinking of building an app that records who you are with... - captainbenises

It&#x27;s an android &#x2F; iOS app that runs in the background, and buzzes you when it detects you are hanging out with a friend. You can then decide to record that &quot;With&quot;. The only other function of the app is a newsfeed that shows who you&#x27;ve been with and who your friends have been with.<p>Here&#x27;s a screenshot of the prototype:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;BGAL4XI.jpg<p>What does Hacker News think - do you think this could be a cool app?
======
davidsmith8900
\- I like it. Please work on it.

